# Idaho Wolf Hunting



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Prior to moving to Idaho I never thought that it would be realistic to even see a wolf since populations were not supposed to be that big. Since then I have seen wolves on a regular basis and encountered tracks on most of my hunts. I just thought that I would provide a write up to let others know that it is very realistic to actually harvest a wolf in Idaho.

https://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

One day, I'm going to take the time and hunt them. Hopefully sooner rather than later. I've only ever see wolf tracks in Montana. No wolves:sad:


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

My son and I are going on a bear hunt in Idaho and we can take a wolf in the place of one of our two bear tags! I will take a wolf instead of a bear if it comes by the bait. No hesitation.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw a big male and a female up in Montana a few years ago. I was pdog hunting and they trotted through the pasture like they owned the place. That rancher gave us a no kill order. 8):shock:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

trackerputnam said:


> My son and I are going on a bear hunt in Idaho and we can take a wolf in the place of one of our two bear tags! I will take a wolf instead of a bear if it comes by the bait. No hesitation.


If you are spring bear hunting many of the units in Idaho are closed for wolves. If you are planning on hunting in the fall the wolf hunts are open at the same time as the bear hunts. The cost of an additional wolf tag is very minimal if you consider the cost of your bear tag. I would purchase a wolf tag and then have the option of tagging 2 wolves or a wolf and a bear.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

It is a spring hunt so I will check the regs. Thank you. I know it is advertised with the possibility of a wolf but I need to confirm.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Some of the central units wolf seasons run later into June. If your hunt is on private property it is open year round for wolves also. 
Also if anyone has any interest in helping the wolf situation you need to look into The Foundation for Wildlife Management. They reimburse hunters and trappers for costs when you harvest a wolf. It is a group of Sportsman that realized early in the wolf process that #1 trapping is the only way to consistently keep wolf numbers in check #2 that most trappers couldn't afford to do it affectively. They are indorsed by Idaho F&G and RMEF. It cost $35 to join for one year, and reimbursements run from $250-$1000 depending on season and location. So if you want to hunt wolves or just help the cause these guys are making a difference for all of us. 
https://www.foundationforwildlifemanagement.org/


----------

